# Diablo 3 Beta DE Setup ERROR



## warni007 (10. März 2012)

Hallo Leuts ich hät da mal ne Frage und zwar volgendes ich habe von Buffed nen Beta Zugang gewonnen und auch erfolgreich freigeschaltet hab mir letzte Woche den Deutschen Beta Cienten runter geladen, nur leider kann ich ihn nicht installieren es kommt immer volgende Meldung : ERROR: Stream konnte nicht initianlisiert werden. Bitte überprüfen die ihre Internetverbindung. Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden sich sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. ( CreateStreamingManifest::Execute) und diese Meldung kommt nun schon seit Tagen ich frag mich ich ob irgend etwas an meinem PC nicht stimmt oder ob das ein Fehler von Blizzards Seiten ist. Ich bitte um euren Rat und Tipp wie ich das Problem evtl. Lösen kann. Vielen dank im vorraus für eure info

mfg warni007


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. März 2012)

Verschiedene Problemlösungen:

1. Als Admin starten
2. Firewall+Antivirus mal kurzfristig ausschalten


----------



## Karli1994 (10. März 2012)

das liegt am server nicht an deinen pc dieser Fehler ist seit dem es den DE-Client gibt bekannt und es gibt leider noch keine Lösung für das Problem musst halt leider mit dem US-Client spielen musst aber vorher den Battle.net Ordner unter [font=Arial, sans-serif]C:\ProgramData[/font] löshen


----------



## Karli1994 (14. März 2012)

So die EU-Clients gehen jetzt.


----------

